# Spain student visa queries



## thewaterbearer (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey im a student from New Delhi, India and i recently got admitted into a year long International Spanish learning programme at the University of Salamanca. It starts in October, so i must apply for my visa now. The problem is that the visa documents that need to be provided include "Proof of Accommodation", and i was only planning to look for a flat/ hostel once i actually arrive in Spain, staying in a hotel for the first couple of weeks.
Anyone else who also moved to Spain to study and is familiar with the visa process? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

First off, congrats! You must be excited.

Now, can you send me the website/info where it says "proof of accommodation?" That'd be a new non-EU requirement that I haven't seen before. I know you're required to show proof of: acceptance, financial support, and health insurance. However, I've *never* heard of proof of accommodation.


----------



## thewaterbearer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you! Yes i'm very excited, going to Spain has been a lifelong dream 

Here's the link (im so sorry, the site didn't let me post a url, so i've spaced it out):

ivs-spainvisa. com

/requireddocs.htm#Residence%20Visas%20for%20Studies%20%28More%20Than%2090%20Days%29

If you'll just scroll down to the end of the page where it says "Residence Visas for Studies (More Than 90 Days)", you'll see the 9th point under "Documentation" says "Evidence of Accommodation during the stay in Spain." 

Also, now that you mention health Insurance... My letter of acceptance from the University does mention that they will be responsible for my medical insurance for the entire duration of my stay in Spain. But they dont mention specifically that they'll cover it *throughout * Schengen territory, nor do they mention any specific amount of money. However, this is what the visa documentation seems to require:

"Proof of travel insurance (for the whole time applicant will spend in Spain) to cover any expenses which might arise in connection with repatriation for medical reasons, urgent medical attention and / or emergency hospital treatment._ The insurance must be valid throughout the territory of the Schengen territory_ and cover the entire period of the person’s stay. _The minimum coverage will be 30.000 euros or equivalent._"

(as you'll see in point 10 under "Documentation" in the above link)

Sorry to pile on more questions (  ), but any ideas on if this is just a technicality that they dont pay attention to, or if i must sign up for private medical insurance as well so that it'll correspond to the above requirements?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

thewaterbearer said:


> Thank you! Yes i'm very excited, going to Spain has been a lifelong dream
> 
> Here's the link (im so sorry, the site didn't let me post a url, so i've spaced it out):
> 
> ...


Unless the school gives you a very strange insurance policy, I'm certain it'll be valid throughout Schengen territory. Heck, I just bought a policy here today and it's even valid in the US! 

I couldn't get the link to work. However, I wouldn't expect them to be too picky about accommodations. You're a student, for Pete's sake! If they give you a hard time, calmly explain you're looking at apartments on idealista.com but you're not willing to rent one online due to fraud issues and that you'd rather sign the lease when you get there. If you want to be safe, bring a copy of your initial hotel reservation. 

Try not to stress. Take this from the ultimate "stress bunny" who totally freaked out during the visa process. It's not worth freaking out over! 

Best of luck. Everything will work out just fine!


----------



## thewaterbearer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you so much!! A stress bunny i surely am. 

I'll follow your advice and attach my initial hostel reservations.

Lets hope it works out. I'll post here, after my visa process is through, how it went and what exactly they wanted from me.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

thewaterbearer said:


> Thank you so much!! A stress bunny i surely am.
> 
> I'll follow your advice and attach my initial hostel reservations.
> 
> ...


Not a problem at all. I'm happy to help! 
I'd definitely put a note on the hostel reservations saying something like: "This will be my initial place of residence. The moment I arrive in Spain, I will begin the search for a proper apartment. I hope this fulfills the required documentation regarding Proof of Accomodation in Spain. If you need more information, I would be happy to put my university in contact with you." 

Everything will be fine! Good luck!


----------



## Rachpape (Jun 16, 2011)

*flying to spain on a student visa (1 way)*

Hi there!
You seem to know what you're talking about. Hopefully you can help me figure out what is the best move.
I am applying for a student visa now, well technically on July 13th, and my master program in spain starts on sept 19th 2011 and ends sept 2012.
I want to fly out the 1st week in september, and return after the program ends.
Now here is my issue: I want to buy a one-way ticket, and then purchase the return ticket later since I cannot actually select a return date that far ahead. Did you or do you know of any other americans studying in spain that flew in on a one-way ticket?
I really appreciate your advice on this!

GRACIAS!
-rachel


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Rachpape said:


> Hi there!
> You seem to know what you're talking about. Hopefully you can help me figure out what is the best move.
> I am applying for a student visa now, well technically on July 13th, and my master program in spain starts on sept 19th 2011 and ends sept 2012.
> I want to fly out the 1st week in september, and return after the program ends.
> ...


I flew in on one this year and nobody said anything. Then again, I've been coming and going for three years now so there was no reason to ask.

IF they ask, just let them know that when you bought the ticket there was no option to purchase the round trip because it's too far in advance.


----------



## Rachpape (Jun 16, 2011)

halydia said:


> I flew in on one this year and nobody said anything. Then again, I've been coming and going for three years now so there was no reason to ask.
> 
> IF they ask, just let them know that when you bought the ticket there was no option to purchase the round trip because it's too far in advance.


OK, THANKS! really appreciate it! Hey, do you have any advice on which neighborhood to live in and what to expect to pay for a room in a shared flat? does 360 euros seem reasonable? Trying to budget!

Again, thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Rachpape said:


> OK, THANKS! really appreciate it! Hey, do you have any advice on which neighborhood to live in and what to expect to pay for a room in a shared flat? does 360 euros seem reasonable? Trying to budget!
> 
> Again, thank you so much for your advice!


Which city are you studying in? 

In Santander (small city, cheaper prices) I paid 260/mo. for a tiny room with a twin bed. Water and community expenses included.


----------



## Rachpape (Jun 16, 2011)

halydia said:


> Which city are you studying in?
> 
> In Santander (small city, cheaper prices) I paid 260/mo. for a tiny room with a twin bed. Water and community expenses included.


I will be in Barcelona. So i know it will be more expensive. But I don't know the barrios yet, so I don't know which would be the safest and/or most economical.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm sorry but I know nothing about Barcelona. However, there are other posters on this board who do. Maybe you ought to start a new thread about Barcelona neighborhoods?


----------



## thewaterbearer (Jun 15, 2011)

One more question, if anyone can answer. 

In the "proof of financial support" section, most websites mention that you have to provide a letter from your parents saying they'll support you, as well as their last three monthly bank statements. 

However, most of my parents' (they're financing my study) money is tied up in mutual funds, and our bank funds' statements wont be sufficient proof. does anyone know if the Spanish embassy will accept mutual funds' statements as proof of financial support?

If not, and since i wont be able to provide bank statements, what other options do i have to prove to them that i will be financially secure for my stay in Spain?


----------



## aalishan (May 16, 2012)

@thewaterbearer 

I read your post and appreciate that you shared the VISA procedure in detail. Many many thanks for that. 

Further, I also want to know that how you manage to get admission for 1 year of language courses and how much is the cost require.


----------

